# Riding lessons for 5 year old



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

It is very difficult to teach your own children how to ride. You can try it but don't be surprised if they don't listen as well as they should. Make sure you take saftey precautions as well. You never know when something will happen, like say, a horse will step on a lead that's on the ground and spook. You can never have your guard down around any horse when small children are around.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Does your horse lunge well? If so, put your horse on a lunge and start teaching him balance. Have him, at the walk, do different things with his hands (on top of his head, out to the sides, reach up the horses neck, back to the tail), and then work on communication. Squeeze to go, verbal commands, sit deep to halt. Once he's comfortable balancing on a horse you can teach him the basics of walk / halt, turning left and right, etc. Lots and lots of walking and getting comfortable, don't let him pressure you into trotting :wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've taught 5 yr olds and the first things we do is all related to groundwork, how to read the horse's ears, pick out a hoof and to know the signs of a horse that's thinking about kicking, so safety first. He wears a helmet whenever he's around the horse so it becomes second nature. At this age, either safety hoods on the stirrups or cowboy boots to prevent a foot slipping thro the stirrup.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Our daughter started at five, she spent most of the summer doing ground work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

